# 50 lb bag of salt price



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello,
I am trying to get a price sheet around for next year. I was wondering what a fair price for a 50lb bag of salt (costs me $170 a skid) including spreading would be. I am located in Fort Wayne, Indiana. Please give me you opinions.


----------



## QCPride (Feb 16, 2005)

Not sure if this will help or not-maybe you could do a ratio. I get $128/skid(49bags) from Farm N Fleet(I know-but they have the best for rock salt around here) anyway we charge $14.00 a bag applied so we are making about $11.00 a bag. But as we have seen in prior posts--we make a lot less here in the QC than everywhere else. Hope this helps!


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Around Indy, depending what you are spreading, pricing ranges from $10-$30 per 50# bag.

If you want to give Magic a try, e-mail me.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

We get $18.00 per 50Lbs of rid ice.


----------



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

Actually I was planing on using regular Lesco rock salt. But I am open to about anything.


----------



## VALLEYWIDEPA (Oct 16, 2004)

do you guys buy a pallet at a time or multiple pallets to get that price. i pay $5.04 a bag for halite rock salt and charge $10 a bag to spread


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

motorider000 said:


> Actually I was planing on using regular Lesco rock salt. But I am open to about anything.


I checked out lesco the other day and their prices are too high.
they wanted about $5/50# & $11-12/50# potash.
I'll drive another mile for 80# halite:$5/50# & $7/50# potash
{saved $200 bones from just 3k #'s}


----------



## QCPride (Feb 16, 2005)

Lesco is too hight. Check out places like Lowe's Farm n Fleet, even Walmart--sometimes they will work with you. Also check out janitorial cleaning places, or cleaning supply distributors. We have gotten salt in the past from these types of businesses.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Your right, Lesco is way high. I buy my pallets from The Andersons Store. $145 per pallet. Even Home Depot will give you a pallet price if you talk to the store mgr. I buy some single bags from Home Depot, it's 3.99 per bag, that's high, however it's 3 miles away vs a 42 mile round trip to Andersons (time/gas), I just nudge the price up to cover it. My contracts give me that option. I think Lesco's price is around $175 per pallet. I've got a Lesco about 7 or 8 miles away. I would only go there if timing was an issue. Around here it's $20-$25 per bag spread.


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

It is amazing how areas are so different. At Home Depot here the price is $4.95 for 5o lb bag, $4.25 for a bag by the pallet. Now at my Lescos, I get 80lb bags for 5.55/ or 4.85 a bag by the pallet. I just paid $3.60 a 50lb bag by the pallet at Lesco.


----------



## RidgeCon (Jan 3, 2001)

We pay $2.75/50lb bag for salt here. We charge $27.50 to spread it. If our price goes up so does our spreading charge. 10 times our cost across the board.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Portage,Mich Home Depot just had 50# bags on sale here. $1.98/50lb bag. 50% off normal price of 3.98 per bag. Bought 62 bags and hope it will last me the season now at that price.


----------



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

I was thinking about $15 a bag. However I am new and need to appeal to customers somehow. Also I don't want to lowball myself. Maybe if I give the customers a quantity discount with like a purchase of 10 bags or more for the additions. That way I would have less transport fuel and time so I would be able to afford the discount. I am just wondering if I am in check with charging $15 a bag.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll have to check Home Depot, they told me on Wed that they would probably be putting it on sale shortly. I bought some Sat and it was not on sale yet. Was it the DWI?


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Lesco*

MY rep yesterday told me that they are having a sale on the salt and lesco melt, i didnt get a price on salt because i just bought a palllet of 80's . The lesco melt II was 7.95 a bag. that was almost 2.40 a bag cheaper than before. he was like 3.25 a 50 lb bag of rock salt , so it might be better now.


----------



## doug96 (Mar 2, 2005)

*homedepot web-site*

wwhat sub catorgie is salt and stuff in, i could not find it on the web site, keept getting water softner salt


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

doug Home depot doesn't have their salt listed on the website. you have to call or stop by for pricing.


----------



## Triton Snow Systems (Aug 6, 2004)

15.00 a bag spread in my book !


----------



## doug96 (Mar 2, 2005)

*home depot*

thank you dave :salute:


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Our everyday prices at Home Depot and Lowes are about the same as they are at our supplier. $2.95 per bag...$118. per pallet. We get $12 per 50# bag and $15 per 80# bag. Any more than that, and we just can't compete. The bulk spreaders can do it SO much cheaper. It costs about half as much for material in bulk, here.


----------

